# Afterburner gas smoker



## jcurrier (Nov 22, 2010)

I asked for (and got) an Afterburner for my ECB Gourmet recently, and installed it last Friday night.  Did a test run on Sat and it worked great, then smoked a butt on it on Sunday.  Really like the conversion, not sure if I will use it on the smaller/ quicker things as I enjoy tending a fire for a while, and will continue to use my kettle for those things.  The butt turned out great (sorry no photos- my camera was at work) started a 9 lb er at 0700 and ran it at 250-260.  At 1215 I was reading 190+./

I pulled it off and put it in a covered foil pan in the oven to rest a while, pulled it and ate sammies for dinner with a little slaw.

Happy and think the afterburner is a good product-


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2010)

Now I'm not to sure about this one but can you post a photo of this thing and we can see this thing. Maybe one in action too.


----------



## jcurrier (Nov 23, 2010)

Its a mod to one of my exitsting rigs.  here is their website

http://www.gassmoker.com/index.htm


----------

